# do you give your toddler coffee?



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

this sounds like a joke post, but its not!

I have twice in the last few weeks heard very IMO sound-minded mamas say that they give their toddlers coffee "because they throw a fit otherwise".
One gives her daughter the foam from her cappuccino and the other gives her DD sips of her own coffee with milk and sugar.

I don't give DS coffee because I can't imagine what the caffeine would do to his behaviour, and I think its not good for physical development (though that might be a myth, not sure!)

If I was drinking a martini and DS was screaming and squawking because he wanted some, I wouldn't give him any, so why is coffee any different?

ETA: I meant to add- CAFFEINATED coffee. If you give your child decaf, but not regular, then please vote no.
also this poll is not about tea, so if you give your child tea but not coffee, vote no.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I let dd sip coffee. In my family people have been giving their kids coffee and tea for generations. In fact, I was drinking a cup of coffee every morning by the time I was 12 or so. We were also given hot totties when we were sick (hot whiskey, lemon and honey). Maybe it's a Scottish thing!

ETA
I don't drink martinis, but I let dd sip wine and beer(we rarely drink at all, maybe once a month)


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

I answered no but I guess I'm in the "other" category.

We don't buy him his own non-fat latte or anything but he's had a couple sips of coffee or certain coffee drinks when we've had it.

So no, we don't serve him coffee drinks but he gets sips now and then of ours when we have them.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes - sips. Well, the one of my four kids that likes coffee is not a toddler anymore (he's 5), but I've been letting him have a taste since he was that age. This isn't daily, and it's such a small amount I don't have any concerns. He really only likes it b/c of the cream and sugar - I doubt he'd enjoy it black.

ETA: I wouldn't be opposed to a small sip of alcohol, so I guess that comparison doesn't apply to me.


----------



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

She's never been interested but I don't think we'd offer it to her either.

My brother though drank coffee since he was 2. It was just one of those things where he drank it with my grandmom.


----------



## covertlycrunchy (Sep 9, 2006)

I just give my kids small sips of tea/coffee. Sometimes I will give my older one (4 years now) a cup of tea/coffee with milk 25% tea/coffee 75% milk. She usually only drinks about 1/2 or so. I figure that some parents give their kids pepsi/coke in the bottle so really a couple sips of tea/coffee (no sugar) really isn't a big deal. It's the sugar that is the big issue for me, not the caffeine.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

DD is almost 2 and not interested right now. I probably won't have a problem with giving her sips once she's closer to 3.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have coffee every morning, and DS always wants what I have.. I do my best to minimize his interest "ohh, its very hot!" etc but he usually ends up getting at least 1-2 sips a day..


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

No, but then, we don't generally drink coffee. DH has a cup in the morning, but that's usually before she's awake.

We do drink pop and she has gotten a sip or three, but I try not to allow her to share drinks period. It tends to create a crawling all over the person sharing that I don't like at all. And alcohol, no, that's an adult drink. We have adult drinks and adult words in our house and these are things that kids just don't do.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

We don't, though she's never asked (though I always jokingly offer her some, to be polite







).

We do let her sip green or black teas though. I don't think it's horrible to let a kid sip coffee I guess, but probably best not to make an early habit of.
I fear what my dd on caffeine would be like, too.







And would challenge anyone wanting to give her caffeine to have to deal with it (have gone through & continue to battle the issue with sugar-giving MIL and her already, that's bad enough).

eta: Wanted to add, I'd never give her coffee just cause "she'd throw a fit", and pretty much whatever she's asking for when she's in that mode I don't give her until she's calmed down. I also don't go around eating ice cream in front of her saying she can't have some, either, but that's all a separate issue imo than whether I think it's okay for her to try coffee at all or not.


----------



## evening start (Jun 2, 2008)

I HATE coffee, so I clearly don't offer it to DS, but DH and his family enjoy coffee and espresso, and I wouldn't be happy if he gave DS a sip. I am very sensitive to caffeine though. I used to be able to have a cup of caffeinated tea every once and a while if I drank it before noon, but since my pregnancy, I find any caffeine at all really messes up my sleep. Sometimes I forget and drink a small amount, like when we go out to a Chinese restaurant and they put the tea on the table, I sometimes drink half of a tiny teacup without really thinking about it, and I always pay for it big time at night. DH on the other hand can drink several cups of coffee during the day and a stiff espresso after dinner and STILL fall asleep faster than I do. I think there is a genetic component to caffeine sensitivity, and sleep is a precious enough commodity, that I'm not willing to test whose genes DS inherited by seeing how he reacts to a few sips of coffee. Luckily DH only drinks it black, so I think if he ever did offer DS a sip that would curtail his interest very quick. We also don't give him sips of alcohol at this point, though I think I would actually be more comfortable with that than with caffeine.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

Caffeine actually has a calming effect on my oldest DD (who is no longer a toddler at 6.5yo!). In small amounts obviously. I don't allow her caffeinated soda (generally, no soda at all, but if it's a treat, no caffeine) but when she was a toddler I'd allow her very weak coffee with more milk than coffee. It calms her, go figure, which happens to be the same effect it has on me.


----------



## eleonrauis (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been drinking coffee, tea and soda since I was 4 or 5 years old and have been addicted to caffeine most of my life as a result. It was easier for me to quit smoking than to give up caffeine!

I won't give DS coffee because I don't want him to have the same problem. I do occasionally let him have sips of iced tea, but that's only happened a few times.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

well I'm glad I posted then. It seems like its not uncommon at all.

Like a PP said, I am, and come to think of it, DH is also, really sensitive to caffeine and so I just imagine that DS will be as well.

And, to *Laughymama*- I am rebelling against the "other" option








I think this is a YES or NO type poll- either you do let your LO have coffee or you do not. no middle ground! so in your case I would have voted yes!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I think sips count as yes







b/c I doubt most parents would fill up an entire mug (or sippy cup







) and let their toddler chug it. So, that's how I voted, even though my kid and I don't sit and drink coffee together reading the newspaper every morning.


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nope. No caffeinated drinks at all


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I gave my DD a sip once because I hoped she would hate it and she would stop bugging me for mine. To my dismay she actually liked it! I still don't give her any though.

I can understand why some parents may allow their child to have sips or very small portions. When I was a kid my grandmother would often give me my own tea.... mainly milk though.

What really blows my mind is when I see young kids with their own frappacinos... the amount of sugar and caffeine in those things would be enough to make most kids bounce off the walls!!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *covertlycrunchy* 
I just give my kids small sips of tea/coffee. Sometimes I will give my older one (4 years now) a cup of tea/coffee with milk 25% tea/coffee 75% milk. She usually only drinks about 1/2 or so. I figure that some parents give their kids pepsi/coke in the bottle so really a couple sips of tea/coffee (no sugar) really isn't a big deal. It's the sugar that is the big issue for me, not the caffeine.

Mine gets a small cup some mornings with sugar and milk. I figure moderation is OK. We don't have martini's but we do drink beer and I've offered a sip when she got to 4 or 5 and was really interested. She hated it. And YES - she will throw a fit and it's easier to give her the coffee so we can all get out the door in the morning. I think she was probably 4 when the coffee started, so maybe not a toddler. Definitely out of the sippy cup phase.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I can't even imagine my toddler on coffee.


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I can't even imagine my toddler on coffee.

















would describe my toddler without coffee added!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melly24* 







would describe my toddler without coffee added!









We've been following the three-day potty learning method and pumped him full of red Kool Aid. I actually can't imagine that coffee could be worse than that. It was bad.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

No, but only because neither of my kids have expressed any interest in it. If they did, I'd have no problem with letting them have a few sips. I doubt I'd fill up a straw cup for the toddler though.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Dh is a big coffee drinker and yes, the kids sip his coffee. Black, no sugar.

At first I was opposed to it but he showed me the "numbers" - there's more caffeine in a cup of hot cocoa or a chocolate candy than there is in a sip of coffee.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I said yes, although none of my kids are toddlers now. I have let all my kids try coffee - my oldest spit it everywhere and never tried it again, my dd didn't like it, but my 4 yo ds love love loves it and would probably down a whole cup if I set it in front of him. He gets a sip every now and then, or if I have an iced coffee, I'll give him one of the ice cubes. I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

both of mine do but i dont see it as a big deal. its not like they are drinking it everyday all day. they are allowed coffee, cappuccino, ice coffee and iced cappuccino but then mine are allowed to eat things with cocoa or carbo. coffee is 1/2 milk most times.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I've let him try it, and he makes a huge face and now says "Coffee Yucky! You like coffee Mama? My not like coffee." Same for my older kid and soda. She pretty much drinks water, lemonade, oj, and apple juice. If it's carbonated or hot, she wants none of it. Since neither of my kids likes any "junky" or "kid-inappropriate" drinks, I've never really thought about it. I let them try it bc I know they'll hate it.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My kids have all had sips of coffee. But I wouldn't give them a whole cup of it, not at this age-- seriously, they wouldn't sleep for a week afterwards. But I don't see the harm in a sip. They were just asking because they're curious about what it tastes like. They've had tiny sips of tea and wine before, for the same reason. No soda, though, except once DD2 had ginger ale when she had rotavirus. I think soda is a bigger problem, because it's sweet. Tea and coffee are naturally bitter, and for the most part my kids haven't really particularly liked them anyway, so they've never begged for more. I would think that highly sweetened caffeinated drinks full of cream or whatever would be a problem for the same reason-- they're so tasty. Our coffee and tea are black and only lightly sweetened or not sweet at all. But again, a sip here and there does no harm.

That said, I wouldn't give a child ANYTHING because they'd throw a fit if I didn't. I don't let my kids bully me into things like that.


----------



## 2timestrouble (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
this sounds like a joke post, but its not!

I have twice in the last few weeks heard very IMO sound-minded mamas say that they give their toddlers coffee "because they throw a fit otherwise".
One gives her daughter the foam from her cappuccino and the other gives her DD sips of her own coffee with milk and sugar.

I don't give DS coffee because I can't imagine what the caffeine would do to his behaviour, and I think its not good for physical development (though that might be a myth, not sure!)

If I was drinking a martini and DS was screaming and squawking because he wanted some, I wouldn't give him any, so why is coffee any different?

No, I don't think I will. I say think because I have end up doing many things I say I would never do and end up doing, lol.
However, the only reason I wouldn't give it to her is because I haven't take the time to investigate if this is good or bad and decide to play safe.
I do know that chocolate have some caffeine and I do allow her to drink it some times so is not really about the caffeine because if that was all it worried me I just simple diluted with tons of milk, but for some reason just the idea of giving her coffee just doesn't seam right to me. Like I said, I haven't really have the need to investigate the effects on coffee on toddlers.
I actually don't give coffee to my 12 year old, maybe when she start getting interested I will have to educate my self about this subject to take a good decition.
With that say, *so far* I have being able to don't give my kids things just because they trow a fit...my husband on the other hand is not so good at it


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

There should be an "Other". So, here's my "other".

No, I don't, but only because I don't drink coffee. I do drink tea, and my daughter has grown up on tea. I think it's a midwestern thing.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I drink coffee very, very rarely. ds is a "foodie" who really enjoys his sense of taste and loves trying new flavours. We routinely share a cup of herbal tea several times a day and when I do have coffee, it would feel strange not to share with him. Coffee is a rare treat that I don't keep in my home. I try to give him sips as surreptitiously as I can to avoid judgement and "tsk tsk"ing from disapproving strangers.

It affects his behaviour about the same way it does my own: a band-aid alternative to a nap in a situation where we have to stay alert. I don't give him very much but I don't see it making him irritable or irritating. He probably gets more caffeine from chocolate, which I also limit for the same reason: the abuse of child labour by both industries.

My parents were both very heavy coffee drinkers. I have many fond memories of sitting in their laps begging for sips. Sometimes they said I'd had enough and I accepted that. It wasn't weird back then.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

no I do not. I also don't give sips of alcohol or soda. My husband DOES give sips of soda and sweet tea, but thankfully he won't do coffee (mostly because it is hot) however he did once give her a sip of beer. I was pissed but he was glad she stopped begging.

Of course, he comes from a family who gave him beer in his sippy cup. Not exaggerating.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
There should be an "Other". So, here's my "other".

No, I don't, but only because I don't drink coffee. I do drink tea, and my daughter has grown up on tea. I think it's a midwestern thing.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
I am rebelling against the "other" option








I think this is a YES or NO type poll- either you do let your LO have coffee or you do not. no middle ground! so in your case I would have voted yes!

in your case, that would be a no!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Nope never would do that, no soda either. But, I don't drink any of either so it's not a problem. They don't ask for their daddy's.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

We haven't given coffee, alcohol, or pop and my children haven't asked.
My husband has been drinking coffee since he was six and I was allowed sips of my parents cocktails; but I wasn't allowed pop!?


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

My 2 yo has sipped it- and would like more please!







My 10 month old, has not- hey, apparently I do draw a line somewhere, not quite sure where though.









My 8.5 year old has her own cup of coffee a couple times a week- though, really, she gets warm milk with a little sugar and a little coffee. If she's really bouncy/unable to sit still I give her a full cup of proper coffee- and it helps her to settle down and focus, it also helps her to fall asleep when she isn't able to sleep otherwise- our cure here is a cup of coffee- and it almost always works.







I figure it's probably less harmful than ADD meds in a pill bottle are.


----------



## heavensearth (Oct 10, 2009)

nope! nothing but goats milk, caffeine free tea and water when we're out.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I want to say no, I really do but...

My little ds loves hot, black coffee. It sounds like a joke but he is constantly sneaking a sip while I let it ccool enough for me to drink. He doesn't do it to dh because his has 'cream' in it. I keep hoping he'll outgrow this before too long.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 







I want to say no, I really do but...

My little ds loves hot, black coffee. It sounds like a joke but he is constantly sneaking a sip while I let it ccool enough for me to drink. He doesn't do it to dh because his has 'cream' in it. I keep hoping he'll outgrow this before too long.

My kids LOVE black coffee, hot. I don't see them outgrowing it any time soon....when DH grinds his beans in the morning the kids stand there waiting for their coffee bean to munch. THAT I don't get....chocolate covered beans, yeah, but just plain old beans? Blech.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

I voted yes, but I feel I must explain my yes. I give my preschooler coffee because she gets migraines. We are experimenting to see if caffeine helps when she's having one.

But otherwise my kids don't get coffee. Of course, I'm not a big coffee drinker myself. When we started the experiment I actually had to run to Starbucks for a coffee (I do now have some in the house).


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

No. I do not.

Having only recently been able to (with much effort) kick my own wicked caffeine habit, I will not foster such a habit in my own children. If a child needs it as a form of non-medicinal therapy for migraines or ADHD, then that's another story. But my children do not suffer from those conditions, and I will not create a problem for no other reason than they are curious to try it. Thankfully, I don't drink coffee... so really, it's a non-issue. My oldest *very* occasionally gets a sip or two of caffeinated soda (from daddy or someone else) but she makes very healthy drink choices most of the time, so I don't worry about the long-term affects of those rare indulgences on her. My toddler doesn't _ever_ ingest caffeine. I would lose my hair if I had to deal with her on a caffeine buzz.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottishmommy* 
I let dd sip coffee. In my family people have been giving their kids coffee and tea for generations. In fact, I was drinking a cup of coffee every morning by the time I was 12 or so. We were also given hot totties when we were sick (hot whiskey, lemon and honey). Maybe it's a Scottish thing!

ETA
I don't drink martinis, but I let dd sip wine and beer(we rarely drink at all, maybe once a month)

Hotty totties are the best! We got those when sick too!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

nope, but i dont drink coffee.... he drinks tea with me though, but not hot right now since its summer in san antonio, lol


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I certainly don't go out of my way to give it to him but if I leave a cup of iced coffee in reach he will certainly take a few sips. (like a PP I once gave him a sip thinking he'd hate it and stop asking but he LOVED it) I give him my whipped cream if I get a frappachino though.

I used to drink the dregs of my mom's tea every morning, all the leftover sugar, some milk and a little tea and I always got sips of wine and beer which I now hate as an adult.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

If I'm drinking something and my kids ask for a sip, I'll often say yes. They've had sips of coffee, tea, soda (only at restaurants; we don't keep soda in the house), and alcohol (only on holidays; we're basically non-drinkers but buy wine on Thanksgiving and Christmas). My DD (6 years old) doesn't much like anything but the soda; my DS (4.5 years old) loves it all. He has a very adventurous palate. At other times I'll tell the kids that I don't want them to have caffeine at the moment, and they are okay with that.

My grandparents always used to let me and my brother drink coffee (heavily milked) whenever we stayed with them. It's a very fond memory for me, and didn't cause any long-term addiction problems in either of us.


----------



## jess152 (Jan 20, 2008)

Our DS drinks water and milk daily and treat drinks (maybe once or twice a week) are chocolate milk, apple juice and smoothies. He's never had coffee or tea, iced tea or pop. If we have pop in a restaurant, we tell him it's beer and he won't like it! What meanies!

He's such a picky eater, it drives me crazy. I don't want to introduce something that's completely devoid of value in his diet because it's hard enough getting him to eat decently!


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

I voted yes, but just sips! Are there really people who would give a toddler a whole cup of coffee?

I'm against eating/drinking anything in front of my kids that they can't try. When I drink coffee I give my 2 yo a sip if she wants it, and she usually does because she likes it. Same with beer and wine.

My DH says his grandmother gave him "coffee milk" (1/2 coffee, 1/2 milk) with brunch on Sundays as a special treat. I just thought that was a really sweet memory.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntuitiveJamie* 
Hotty totties are the best! We got those when sick too!

I never had a hot tottie, but my mom did give me a sip of liquor at bed time for toothaches. Worked like a charm, of course.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybaby333* 
No. I do not.

Having only recently been able to (with much effort) kick my own wicked caffeine habit, I will not foster such a habit in my own children. If a child needs it as a form of non-medicinal therapy for migraines or ADHD, then that's another story. But my children do not suffer from those conditions, and I will not create a problem for no other reason than they are curious to try it. Thankfully, I don't drink coffee... so really, it's a non-issue. My oldest *very* occasionally gets a sip or two of caffeinated soda (from daddy or someone else) but she makes very healthy drink choices most of the time, so I don't worry about the long-term affects of those rare indulgences on her. My toddler doesn't _ever_ ingest caffeine. I would lose my hair if I had to deal with her on a caffeine buzz.









This is totally an aside, but do you feel alot better since you quit the habit? I've been thinking about it myself but I want to know if it's worth it!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

You need an "other"







I voted "no" but it's because I don't drink coffee and therefore dd doesn't ask.

If I did, I'd have no problem giving her sips. Caffeine, especially in the minuscule quantities that would come from a toddler sip of coffee, simply doesn't have a noticeable effect on dd.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
And, to *Laughymama*- I am rebelling against the "other" option








I think this is a YES or NO type poll- either you do let your LO have coffee or you do not. no middle ground! so in your case I would have voted yes!

But what about me? If it came up, I would let dd have a sip, but it never comes up.

I *would* but I *don't*, y'see?

She does have tea of all kinds. Black tea is her favorite because we use loose tea for that and she gets to pinch it out. Of course, it then is also very very weak because she doesn't want to wait for it to finish brewing, and I have to mix in cold water so she can drink it without burning her mouth.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laughymama* 
I answered no but I guess I'm in the "other" category.

We don't buy him his own non-fat latte or anything but he's had a couple sips of coffee or certain coffee drinks when we've had it.

So no, we don't serve him coffee drinks but he gets sips now and then of ours when we have them.

Your post made me laugh!
I also don't buy my one-year-old a latte but I let her have sips here and there. She loves the stuff.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Every once in a while my 3yr old asks for a sip, and I let him have one, but nothing more than that, usually


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't, but I've been a toddler who had coffee, though not caffeinated soft drinks.

When I was a young child, my parents lived in a particular Asian country where it was common to give young kids very sweet milky coffee. It was almost like a Thai or Vietnamese ice-coffee, but warm. I don't think I was addicted to it. I didn't get it daily either. But when we visited people, they would offer it to me. I have fond memories of those days.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I just brought this up with DH tonight and we both agreed that if DD wants to try our coffee this winter she can. I have no idea why I'm so opposed to the idea now, but in 3 months I won't be. Maybe it just seems more logical to give her coffee when it's cold since I'd be giving her cocoa then anyway.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes DS will ask for sips of my latte. It's only a sip or two so I'm not concerned. The amount of caffeine in a sip is almost negligible anyway. Many times I get half/caff as well. I also don't view moderate caffeine intake in adults as horrendous.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Sips, yes!

She also has sips of soda and iced tea.


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

Nope. There are some things he just can't have, and for now that's one of them.

I do let him have decaf tea though.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My DD loves to steal sips from my mug. So now I make her own "coffee" every morning. Its Caf-Lib (roasted barely and chicory hot beverage) with lots of milk. She slams one back every morning. There is no real coffee in it but it has the same roasted flavour that coffee does. She calls it "cuppee".


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JollyGG* 
I voted yes, but I feel I must explain my yes. I give my preschooler coffee because she gets migraines. We are experimenting to see if caffeine helps when she's having one.

But otherwise my kids don't get coffee. Of course, I'm not a big coffee drinker myself. When we started the experiment I actually had to run to Starbucks for a coffee (I do now have some in the house).

does she wear a baltic amber necklace/bracelet? i ask because i get migraines & headaches and the amber helps me the most. also my dd 8 has not had any since she has been wearing her necklace.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

We have a strict 'no coffee for kids' rule and it's because it's the one beverage I can sit and sip and enjoy and not have to share and be hounded with 'Mom can I have some!?'.







(well the kids don't drink soda either but we don't keep that at the house so







)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
My DD loves to steal sips from my mug. So now I make her own "coffee" every morning. Its *Caf-Lib (roasted barely and chicory hot beverage)* with lots of milk. She slams one back every morning. There is no real coffee in it but it has the same roasted flavour that coffee does. She calls it "cuppee".

THat's a great idea! My DS1 loves coffee, he would probably like that too!


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
does she wear a baltic amber necklace/bracelet? i ask because i get migraines & headaches and the amber helps me the most. also my dd 8 has not had any since she has been wearing her necklace.









No she doesn't, but it is certainly something to try. She had another this morning. Though I skipped the coffee this morning because hubby's not home to make it while I sit with her. Instead I just gave her a massage through most of it.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

I've given my 17 month old a few sips of (black) coffee here and there when I am drinking and he's shown interest. Surprisingly, he really likes it, so I try not to drink it around him much. But I've also given him a sip or two of wine or beer if I'm drinking it. Obviously I wouldn't encourage it, and I don't offer, he asks, but I don't think a sip here or there is terrible.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

DD is 5, so not really a toddler, but I do share a bit of coffee/cappucino or whatever with her. We're Italian and it's not uncommon, at least, not in our family. I had espresso and lattes from a pretty young age (not to mention a bit of alcohol- in fact, mixing Sambuca into the espresso was par for the course). I'm not going to let her take down a whole cup anytime soon but I do share, especially my melted iced coffees that are mostly water, cream and sugar in the bottom. If anything, I've seen a marked improvement with language skills after she's pepped up with caffeine (she has special needs). Never enough to cause trouble with sleeping or anything like that. I'd say she has a few sips of coffee 2-3 times a week, if that.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW! My aunt gives toddlers coffee and tea and my jaw hit the floor when I found out. They are all really tall. Still. I'd never heard of it. I gave both my kids a sip so they would stop asking (I drink it black or with milk, no sugar)... sadly, with DD2 loved it and now I have to keep it all up high.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Depends on the age. I consider my 2 yo a toddler and I'll let her take a tiny sip of my half coffee/half milk I make for myself on rare occasions. Not much different than hot chocolate with caffeine intake, IMO.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

since my dd was 3 months old she is allowed a 'pinky dip' of everything i drink. alcohol, soda, mizo ANYTHING. taste is a VERY important sense for my dd. even today. as a child she would even taste lotion and my lipsticks.

now that she is almost 8 she gets tiny sips of coffee.

however from what 4 or 5 she got lots of milky coffee. a pinch of instant coffee in her milk with sugar. that's coz i didnt drink coffee then. but today i do - not for the caffiene but for the taste. i love the bitter taste of coffee with milk and sugar in it. couldnt drink it straight. neither can dd drink it straight. i gave her a sip when she was 4 and she has refused it ever since.

i have never stopped her from having tea though. black tea with milk and sugar. i used to make tea and share a cup with her too. or chai. since she was what 4 or 5. she would love to have her own cup but never drink beyond a quarter cup or so.

dd loooooooooooves chai, ginger tea, thai iced tea, 'good' coffee with tonnes of milk and sugar (yeah she rejects bad coffee







) and 'good' whiskey (looooooooves Laphroaig but hates JD). her personal favourite though is peppermint tea with coconut milk, soy milk and honey in it.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JollyGG* 
I voted yes, but I feel I must explain my yes. I give my preschooler coffee because she gets migraines. We are experimenting to see if caffeine helps when she's having one.

But otherwise my kids don't get coffee. Of course, I'm not a big coffee drinker myself. When we started the experiment I actually had to run to Starbucks for a coffee (I do now have some in the house).

I'm not trying to give you unsolicited advice, but in addition to caffeine, have you tried taking your dd to a chiropractor? My dh had horrible, debilitating migraines until he started going to the chiro. He doesn't get them anymore unless we get lazy about adjustments. It's been a miracle for us!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't drink coffee, ever. So it never came up. I think my answer would be "no" though. I'm not about anything that may make my kids more crazy.







Decaf would be fine I guess, but I don't think my dd would even like it anyways.

Alcohol on the gums was no big deal for me during teething though.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I have always given my children coffee with lots of milk when they've asked for it. We drink coffee all day long though, so it's kind of normal in my house.


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

I do but I drink decaf at home so the caffeine is not a concern. What I usually do is fill a cup 2/3 milk, 1/3 coffee, no sugar. He drinks about half of it; it's really more of a flavored milk.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

No, I don't give my toddler coffee, and no, I don't give DD1 coffee either. However, DD1 was constantly stealing my coffee when she was a toddler. She knew it wasn't for her, and I really tried to prevent it, but she did manage sips of my coffee here and there - mostly ice coffee and frapuccinos I was drinking with a straw.

DD2 (only 12 months) is already trying to get at my coffee as well (I think it's the shiny silver thermos cup I drink it out of). I won't be surprised if she manages a few sips over the years too.

However, it will be a long long time before I would hand my DDs coffee.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Lydiah View Post
My DD loves to steal sips from my mug. So now I make her own "coffee" every morning. Its Caf-Lib (roasted barely and chicory hot beverage) with lots of milk. She slams one back every morning. There is no real coffee in it but it has the same roasted flavour that coffee does. She calls it "cuppee".

THat's a great idea! My DS1 loves coffee, he would probably like that too!
My DD really likes it. Its our own special morning ritual. We both drink our cuppee together.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
I'll let her take a tiny sip of my half coffee/half milk I make for myself on rare occasions. Not much different than hot chocolate with caffeine intake, IMO.

i've seen a few other people say this as well.
are we comparing a sip of coffee to a cup of hot chocolate? sip for sip?
FWIW the average cup of hot cocoa has 5mg of caffeine. the average cup of drip coffee has 115mg.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
But what about me? If it came up, I would let dd have a sip, but it never comes up.

I *would* but I *don't*, y'see?

so if you would, then yes.


----------



## aeiou (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know when I would let my dd have a taste of my coffee so I didn't vote, but I didn't see anyone address the idea that the foam from a cappuccino is basically warm milk and isn't really the same as a toddler drinking coffee.


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

I would not let a child drink caffeinated coffee. I drink water process decaf, fair trade, organic coffee occasionally. Dd2 must have been a coffee hound in her last life because she went crazy at the sight of a mug as early as 8 mo. I sweeten mine with unprocessed raw sugar and lighten it with homemade almond milk or So Delicious coconut milk (no dairy here). So yes, she drinks my kind of coffee and loves it. So does dd1 now too. I would not allow them to have any other type of coffee though, I feel the same way about mainstream soda. It is not good for anyone to ingest it IMO.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmm... I voted "no", but I guess it should have been "yes". DS has had two sips of coffee in his life. He was throwing a tantrum over it once, so I let him have a sip, expecting him to hate it, and he LOVED it and asked for another sip. I thought he was just being silly, so I let him have a second, and then I had a tantrum on my hands about the fact that he couldn't have his own cup of coffee. No more coffee since then at all.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
I would not let a child drink caffeinated coffee. I drink water process decaf, fair trade, organic coffee occasionally. Dd2 must have been a coffee hound in her last life because she went crazy at the sight of a mug as early as 8 mo. I sweeten mine with unprocessed raw sugar and lighten it with homemade almond milk or So Delicious coconut milk (no dairy here). So yes, she drinks my kind of coffee and loves it. So does dd1 now too. I would not allow them to have any other type of coffee though and find that abusive without meaning to be towards children. But I feel the same way about mainstream soda. It is not good for anyone to ingest it IMO.


So, do you consider letting children eat chocolate abusive, too?


----------



## ~cassie (Aug 31, 2009)

We aren't a coffee drinking family, so no they don't have it. But they do get hot tea, iced tea(maybe a few times a year when I want some) and they also have chocolate and candy as well as a few sips of caffeinated soda every now and again. If I drank coffee, I would have no problem with them drinking it.


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just want to point out that while chocolate _does_ contain caffeine, the amounts are not comparable to coffee in any way. Chocolate milk and solid milk-chocolate have very small amounts of caffeine... comparable to _de_caffeinated coffee (which has around 5mg.) Dark chocolate has a higher caffeine content at around 20mgs (per ounce.) But IME, most people don't regularly offer their children dark chocolate, as the taste is often too strong for younger palates... and, in any case, the caffeine content is still FAR less than regular home-brewed coffee.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I have given my 15mo DS a sip or two of iced coffee, but generally deny the request.


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

i guess i'm odd ball out, but i would definitely never let my 2 yr old have coffee, and not for a very long time. i know all the research might say coffee is not all that bad, but i cant imagine that it helps nourish a growing body. i dont even believe it is good for me, especially when im making babies and nursing. i just tell my ds that its not good for big boys and its only for mommy and daddy. same response goes for alcohol of any sort.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Every morning my 3 yo has two cups of coffee. I make it with a tbsp of coffee, a little sugar, and 10 oz of warm milk. Barely enough to taste, but she loves it. My 1.5 yo twin boys can't do much milk, so they get herbal tea with honey and a splash of milk. My 12 yo son has had coffe almost everyday since he was 2 yo.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybaby333* 
Dark chocolate has a higher caffeine content at around 20mgs (per ounce.) But IME, most people don't regularly offer their children dark chocolate, as the taste is often too strong for younger palates... and, in any case, the caffeine content is still FAR less than regular home-brewed coffee.

That's funny, in my circle of friends fair-trade, organic *dark* chocolate bars are the standard, and the kids looooove them...except the one kid who hates all kinds of chocolate, so she gets the job of handing it out (one bar gets shared around).


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybaby333* 
I just want to point out that while chocolate _does_ contain caffeine, the amounts are not comparable to coffee in any way. Chocolate milk and solid milk-chocolate have very small amounts of caffeine... comparable to _de_caffeinated coffee (which has around 5mg.) Dark chocolate has a higher caffeine content at around 20mgs (per ounce.) But IME, most people don't regularly offer their children dark chocolate, as the taste is often too strong for younger palates... and, in any case, the caffeine content is still FAR less than regular home-brewed coffee.

My kids love 70% dark chocolate, especially my 4 year old. She has a small serving (2 blocks of a 24 block 3.5 ounce bar, so like .15 ounces?) several times a week. My toddler only gets some if he asks which is only every so often. Most people here who let their toddlers drink coffee are talking about only giving them what amounts to a few sips. The caffeine amount in both cases is pretty negligible and not something I would worry about.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My kids are hyper enough without caffeine. No judgment about anyone who does, but I don't want to deal with that kind of thing.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I have been giving DD "babytea" since she was a year old - that is warm milk with an already-used for my tea teabag swirled briefly in it. I almost always drink decaff tea and coffee, but on the odd occasion i have the "real" version i would still make her a babytea with it. I don't consider giving a kid the foam off a cappuccino "letting them drink coffee" since the foam is made of milk and coated with chocolate and if it's been made right there should be no coffee in the foam. I let my DD eat the foam, she's sipped coffee but she doesn't ask for it ever.

I WOULD give her a sip of alcoholic beverage if she asked (i drink probably 3x a year though), and there's probably more alcohol in the odd dose of Rescue Remedy i give her than in those sips. I'm in Scotland, maybe we're more relaxed about it here?









I wouldn't brew my DD a whole cup of normal strength tea or coffee, but a sip here or there? Sure. Nothing is "banned" for DD unless it's "banned" for us all.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd give my older dd just a sip if she wanted, but not my toddler. She doesn't understand "just a sip". She'd want to drink it all and so a sip would turn into a tantrum or a hyped up toddler.


----------



## LROM (Sep 10, 2008)

Another vote for "no coffee just like no alcohol". I go to great lengths to give my kids a healthy diet all around - why would coffee be any different? While coffee isn't necessarily "bad", as someone else said, if it's not great for growing babies and nursing, then why would I give it to my LO when they're still really young? Not even to mention the whole "why give them more energy than they already have!"

I do understand that different cultures, different households, do differently and I'm NOT suggesting there's a general "wrong" or "right". Just saying that for me, it would be incosistent to give a toddler any coffee when it's not part of a healthy diet for a toddler and it's something we're supposed to keep under control when we're pregnant and nursing.

My mom did start letting me sip things she was drinking if I asked at about 6 or 7 yrs old, so I'll probably do that with my kids too. But toddler age is just too young for me in my household.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramama* 
Caffeine actually has a calming effect on my oldest DD (who is no longer a toddler at 6.5yo!). In small amounts obviously. I don't allow her caffeinated soda (generally, no soda at all, but if it's a treat, no caffeine) but when she was a toddler I'd allow her very weak coffee with more milk than coffee. It calms her, go figure, which happens to be the same effect it has on me.

I voted no, but my SIL's second child (who's now 20!) drank coffee every morning from a young age. He had ADD-type issues and they found that coffee helped settle him down for school.









For me, coffee is one thing that I don't have to share with anyone. And DD's still young enough to be discouraged by "HOT!"


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
I would not let a child drink caffeinated coffee.

in response to this, and your request for more poll options, please see the revised OP


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LROM* 
While coffee isn't necessarily "bad", as someone else said, if it's not great for growing babies and nursing, then why would I give it to my LO when they're still really young?

It's up for debate about whether it's "not great for growing babies and nursing." Based on the evidence I've seen, I don't think it's harmful during either although I'm sure some young babies are sensitive to it just like they can be sensitive to dairy or a whole host of other things. So I don't avoid caffeine during either (although I would if my baby showed a sensitivity to it), and I don't think letting a little one have a few sips of coffee is a big deal. I can understand though that if someone felt caffeine was harmful during pregnancy and breastfeeding then that might carry over into toddlerhood or longer. I guess it's just a difference of opinion about whether it's inherently unhealthy or not.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't give my toddler coffee. She does, however, finish any sips that are left in cups on the table.


----------



## cheryllynn (Feb 20, 2010)

I have learned that coffee is very acidic to the body whether decaf or not. Due to this reason, we do not have coffee as we strive for a balanced or alkalized diet, which we believe will lead to better health and avoid nasty diseases like cancer, and other diseases that love acidic environments.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

i normally share when asked but i have to watch him or he will drink _*ALL*_ my cofee


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
i've seen a few other people say this as well.
are we comparing a sip of coffee to a cup of hot chocolate?

A sip of coffee to a cup of hot cocoa, yes...

Quote:

sip for sip?
No, not sip for sip. Sip to cup...a cup of hot cocoa certainly has more caffeine in it than a sip of coffee.

Quote:

FWIW the average cup of hot cocoa has 5mg of caffeine. the average cup of drip coffee has 115mg.
The FDA says that baking cocoa (unsweetened) has 198 mg of caffeine per cup. We make our hot cocoa with 1/3 cup of cocoa, and it serves about three to four depending on how much everyone wants, so at the very least my kids are getting a bit over 16 mg of caffeine per cup of cocoa. I don't know what pre-mixed cocoa packets contain, but we don't use those anyway.

And they LOVE dark chocolate, but we rarely eat chocolate here.

Anyway, in comparison, if a cup of coffee is 115 mg, then that's a bit over 14 mg caffeine per ounce, and since a sip of coffee is less than an ounce, then the kids are getting at the _most_ 7 mg of caffeine per sip. And one sip is all they get, so it's fine in my book.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThisCat* 
It's up for debate about whether it's "not great for growing babies and nursing." Based on the evidence I've seen, I don't think it's harmful during either

I took "not great for growing babies and nursing." to mean not beneficial for their health and growth. "beneficial" and "not harmful" are not the same thing to me. unless you are saying that you think there are health benefits, in that case nevermind.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
A sip of coffee to a cup of hot cocoa, yes...

No, not sip for sip. Sip to cup...a cup of hot cocoa certainly has more caffeine in it than a sip of coffee.

The FDA says that baking cocoa (unsweetened) has 198 mg of caffeine per cup. We make our hot cocoa with 1/3 cup of cocoa, and it serves about three to four depending on how much everyone wants, so at the very least my kids are getting a bit over 16 mg of caffeine per cup of cocoa. I don't know what pre-mixed cocoa packets contain, but we don't use those anyway.

And they LOVE dark chocolate, but we rarely eat chocolate here.

Anyway, in comparison, if a cup of coffee is 115 mg, then that's a bit over 14 mg caffeine per ounce, and since a sip of coffee is less than an ounce, then the kids are getting at the _most_ 7 mg of caffeine per sip. And one sip is all they get, so it's fine in my book.









Thanks for breaking it down, Anastasiya. I mean, some people are okay with their kid eating a whole chocolate candy bar, or a cup of hot cocoa, or even chocolate milk on a regular basis - so it seems odd to me that a sip of coffee here and there seems so out there.

Oh, and I thought decaff coffee had some caffeine in it? If caffeine is so awful, one should avoid even minuscule amounts. And of course, most herbal teas do.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
I took "not great for growing babies and nursing." to mean not beneficial for their health and growth. "beneficial" and "not harmful" are not the same thing to me. unless you are saying that you think there are health benefits, in that case nevermind.

I don't think most women who choose to avoid caffeine during pregnancy and breastfeeding do so simply because they believe it's "not beneficial."


----------



## OdinsMommy0409 (May 1, 2010)

No coffee here or any caffeine for that matter. DS doesn't tolerate even the smallest amount of caffeine in my diet so I couldn't imagine how he'd be if he actually had any amount. He has significant sleep disturbances now that he's older if I have decaf or regular beverage, and in the past it also worsened his reflux.


----------



## simplified (May 8, 2007)

I said yes, only one sip. I proportioned it to the body size...2-3 cups for me, sip for them.









I think that they look up to me and will naturally want to do whatever I do. So if I really don't want them to drink coffee, should I be drinking it? If it's really that harmful to them, what's it doing to me? With that in mind, if I were to have an alcoholic drink, it wouldn't be with my children and I don't keep alcohol in the house.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetdaughter* 
I don't give my toddler coffee. She does, however, finish any sips that are left in cups on the table.

Same here. I usually try to keep the my cup out of reach or my 2 year old will drink the last little bit. I wouldn't purposely make my toddler or any of my children a cup of coffee (even diluted). They do drink herbal tea in the winter though.


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know how people avoid it. My toddler screams and tugs at my cup. I discovered she knew how to use a straw when I let her chew on my straw at Starbucks and suddenly looked delighted. She loves coffee. If anyone has tips on how to distract her? I need my coffee but drinking it is so stressful because she instincitively knows what it is and wants some. If I thought it was terrible I wouldn't drink it at all.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
We have adult drinks and adult words in our house and these are things that kids just don't do.

yep, that's it!

I drink coffee and tea but I don't let J have any of those. Caffeinated anyway. He gets his own special tea (chamomile or lemon or some other herbal tea) if he wants it. He will, like a pp said try to drink that last bit in my cup though!
Ad I don't let him have chocolate yet either









shnitzel, what if you get her some but decaf? If that is what you are concerned about. Sounds crazy though right


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I would be interested in knowing what is actually in decaf coffee....how much chemical residue from the decaffeination process is on the beans, if any?


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnitzel* 
I don't know how people avoid it. My toddler screams and tugs at my cup. I discovered she knew how to use a straw when I let her chew on my straw at Starbucks and suddenly looked delighted. She loves coffee. If anyone has tips on how to distract her? I need my coffee but drinking it is so stressful because she instincitively knows what it is and wants some. If I thought it was terrible I wouldn't drink it at all.

Perhaps give her a sip of black coffee. My daughter did that once and she was not impressed.

As far as chemicals in decaf goes, I think that as long as you get coffee that uses the water process to decaffeinate it should be fine. There is still a significant amount of caffein in it though.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Neither my husband nor I drink coffee, so it hasn't really come up.

I do drink soda with caffeine sometimes and my husband has caffeinated mints. She is not allowed to have grown up stuff like caffeine or alcohol at this point. We spend a fair bit of time talking about when that is going to shift because I don't think I have a till puberty sort of time frame on this stuff. She just has so much energy already that we don't encourage her having more stimulants. (My husband ODs her on sugar in my opinion.)


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

Her own doesn't work as she only wants what we have. DH drinks black coffee but I don't think DD has ever tried it. We did give her a finger of scotch (the really smoky kind) and after making a face begged for more so I'm quite sceptical that flavour is a deterrant. She's only 14 months so explaining things like mommy's drink doesn't work yet.

It's not so much the caffeine as the sugar I add and the constant tugging on my cup so that I can't get a sip in. Everything else I have no problem sharing but coffee from MY cup can be very annoying.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

My four year old asks for sips when my aunt comes to visit...which is a few times a year. Other then that, no way.


----------



## mokey4 (Nov 3, 2008)

No. No caffeinated drinks. Nothing but water, except the occasional drop of juice in her water. I hardly ever drink coffee myself, anyway.

DH has given DD a sip of his beer on occasion, and it always makes me mad. I think that's why he does it







. He's done it maybe 5 times, but still!


----------



## nmb (May 15, 2006)

No, but I do give my DS a coffee mug of almond milk and tell him it's coffee -- or order a kid's hot chocolate and let him have "coffee" that way if I do go to Starbucks. Of course, now (at 3.5 yrs old) he knows that it's not coffee, but he's happy w/ it, and it kept him happy (instead of crying & begging for coffee) when he was a toddler... he calls the Starbucks "coffee-chocolate"


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Holy moly! My tot is so completely without the need for caffeine pep. I can't imagine!

I remember my parents making me coffee starting at about 10yo. It seems wild now but it was so normal then.


----------



## mermaidmother (Aug 19, 2010)

No coffee here! He would be truly scary with that much caffeine in him. He is a wild man to begin with. We have "mommy" drinks- soda, alcohol, coffee, and I tell him this and he knows he can't have any. My husband has given him soda and it makes me mad. He just doesn't need it.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I also have let both of my children sip on my coffee if they wish. I never offer it in a cup, but I will share a little here and there. I really don't find this to be that big of a deal.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Give her coffee? No. Catch her stealing a sip? Yes.
She constantly tries to get my morning coffee. I keep it in a travel mug and keep it up. Sometimes I get an iced coffee while we are out. There have been a couple of times where I am carrying her and my drink and she twists and gets her mouth on the straw before I can stop her. Then she throws a fit when I take it away. I won't let her have it intentionally though and I am learning to be much more careful about keeping her from it. She is crafty though and not one to shy away from strong flavors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpartyGuard (Oct 24, 2007)

Nope, I keep the juice she drinks to a minimum, no way I'd give her coffee at this age.


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

No way!! In fact, if there is something "adult" like gum or alchohol that DD can't have, to explain this, I say "It's like coffee!" And she gets it.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

I had no idea so many toddlers like coffee! I thought it was so strange that my 3yo loves it. I have coffee a few times a week, and he gets his own mug with 3-4 teaspoons of coffee if he requests it. I have zero concerns that this small amount of caffeine will harm him at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I have always let them both try anything I have that they want to try, as long as it doesn't contain alcohol or something they are allergic to. It's not like I would not give have given them their own sippy of iced latte though !!!

DS1 likes me to buy them soymilks at the coffee place when I get a coffee....I've explained it's just soymilk like we have at home, why is it special ? Because he likes to smell the coffee smell from my coffee filling up the van while he drinks his soymilk...it's like a "smell latte" !


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 
That's funny, in my circle of friends fair-trade, organic *dark* chocolate bars are the standard, and the kids looooove them...except the one kid who hates all kinds of chocolate, so she gets the job of handing it out (one bar gets shared around).

My daughter loves dark chocolate, and coffee.
The first time she tried it, i let her have it because i thought she would hate it- That backfired, now i always have to share my iced mocha lattes from dunkin donuts








Of course those are mostly milk, and i'm not too worried about two sips here and there. Like others have mentioned, i never buy her her own coffee drink.

At home, i make her own coffee- almond milk with about 1/8 c. coffee.
She is my calm child though, i can't imagine giving my oldest caffeine-







- Lucky for me, he hates carbonated beverages and coffee.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I don't _give_ it to the youngest but I voted yes because she will steal it every chance she gets. With three (forgetful) coffee drinkers in the house it happens often enough to count. It never seems to make her any more hyper than usual though.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

I just asked my 4 year old DD if she wanted a cup of coffee. She said, "Mommy, kids don't drink caffeine!"


----------



## PirateMommy (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm with Drummer's Wife - sips. Honestly, I've given my DS a sip of anything he's asked for. I don't pop the cap off his own Guinness, nor does he have his own travel mug of Joe - but in his particular case, he loses interest faster than if I made him sit there and covet something Mommy and Daddy get to have but not him.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PirateMommy* 
I don't pop the cap off his own Guinness, nor does he have his own travel mug of Joe -


----------

